# Kuota Kebel Seatpost



## jonbrackenridge (9 May 2016)

Hi all as above im in urgent need of a;- Kuota seatpost the aero/raindrop shape one, cant find one anywhere and its the only thing stopping me riding :-(


----------



## Nibor (11 May 2016)

Apparently these are the uk distributor may be worth a punt http://www.dhwagencies.com/


----------



## jonbrackenridge (6 Jun 2016)

Still looking, getting ridiculous now that there so hard, spoke to the distributor who basically said they could supply one there not cheap and it would have to be through an approved store as they don't deal with the public really no help tbh


----------



## vickster (6 Jun 2016)

Source one through your closest Kuota dealer? At least you know they can get one

Or a company like Epic who sell Kuota
http://epic-cycles.co.uk/contact

Unfortunately, you might have to suck it up on the price, after maker parts for exotic bikes won't be cheap, similar to parts for exotic cars, high costs of small production runs have to passed onto the consumer (plus profit for manufactured and retailer to cover their overheads etc

What have you done to the one that came with the bike?

These guys in Switzerland sell Kuota parts

http://www.bellatisport.com/shop/pr...ebel_-_Kharma_-_Kult_-_Kuraro__seat_post.html
http://www.bellatisport.com/shop/about/contact.html


----------

